# Late Fall Steelhead



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

After losing access to most of my hunting areas over the last few years and not really having a good spot to deer hunt anymore I have decided to spend time in November doing something different. I have a cabin in the east central U.P. and would like to get into some fall fishing when the rivers are not busy because everyone is chasing whitetails. My first question is am I crazy is it even worth it? I would probably target the Two Hearted being its a relatively short drive for me but would possibly try some other areas between say Seney and Marquette. I would be using spinning gear (not talented enough for anything else right now). Can anyone provide pointers on what to use? Easiest for me would probably be spinners or spoons? Any help would be appreciated jut looking for something to still stay in the outdoors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Everything you mentioned sounded like a decent plan. Drifting spawn under a bobber in deep holes and runs can work well too.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I caught my first U.P. Steelhead - on Nov. 15th. By just pulling a spinner along a log.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Been catching them since October 10th.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

If you dont have spawn use beads or lil flies. GabeT been bagging em this year and is a real active poster...pming him may prove very helpful for you.

Steelhead will bite on jigs with waxworm too...old guy named gary I trout fished with on season opener on a type iv tributary on the grand gave me the advice, "for steelhead, think like you are bluegill fishing [for terminal tackle selection]." That dude got 63 steelies this past season to my 4....

Hot n tot can be nice too, just gotta fish it slooow and be able to wade and hold it down stream completely still but running, or the slowest reeling in you can imagine..


----------



## TBOOT (Aug 5, 2015)

Had some recent success, I prefer size 3 silver mepps but having fresh spawn doesn't hurt, lol.









Sent from my LM-V450 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

Thought I would give an update. We made it up to the Two Hearted Friday morning there was about 3 inches of snow which made the scenery very enjoyable. We didn't fish long before the action picked up. In about a 45 minute period I hooked 3 fish landing one and my buddy hooked 2 landing one as well. We figured it was beginners luck and maybe it was because we never got another fish. It as a lot of fun I can't wait to get back up and try some more. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Love that pic Bark River! Beautiful fish!


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Spawn and beads. 

Nice fish bark river! you can also steal a ton of rigging tips from the centerpin forum.


----------

